# Merchant Navy Memorial Plaque. Singapore.



## Capt.John Bax. Ret.

*Merchant Navy Memorial Plaque. Singapore* The Dedication and unveiling of the Merchant Seamen's Memorial Plaque at Bidadari Memorial Garden in Singapore will take place on May 17th 2005 at 11.00 hrs. Those wishing to attend, please respond to [COLOR=Navy][email protected][/COLOR]. Attention. Capt. John Bax. 

For further details and pictures etc , you can fine them on www.merchantnavyofficers.com


----------



## Capt.John Bax. Ret.

*The Unveiling and Dedication of The Merchant Navy Plaque. Singapore*

[B]*The Merchant Navy Memorial Plaque at Bidadari Garden in Singapore was Unveiled and Dedicated on May 17th 2005 at 11 am (Local Time).
In attendance were some 50 people. The Unveiling was carried out by Commander Boxall_Hunt .Naval Attaché to The British High Commission in Singapore. The Rev Mervyn Moore (Port Chaplin) Mr. David Kinrade .Ex Blue Funnel and Straits Steamship Engineer organised the event with the co-operation of The National Heritage Board (Records Dept) Singapore. Photography was by Mr. Harry Evans of Singapore. 
Among those in attendance were Staff from The National Heritage Board. Marine Engineering.Port Operations. Port Customs and others with related Marine Interests. 
The event was kept reasonably short due to the very High Temperatures and Excessive Humidity.
All in all it was very successful and the end of a project which started back in 2002. *​[/B]


----------

